# So I dug up this article about Sam Pilgrim announcing his Haibike sponsor a few years ago



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/sam-pilgrim-signs-with-haibike.html



And omg the pettiness. Read all these cynical pinkbike comments completely denouncing him and saying they won't watch or support his content anymore just because he rides ebikes occasionally. Meanwhile he's on his DJ half the time. Never mind the other various pros that now ride ebikes when they're not racing or doing downhill. Doesn't seem Sam could give af with his 1.5m subscribers..

I gauruntee a good percentage of these commenters are now on ebikes. I can't wait to see where we are in 10 years from now and see all the initial naysayers riding their ebikes:


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

stumphumper92 said:


> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/sam-pilgrim-signs-with-haibike.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's the same as every Pinkbike article. Take it with a grain of salt. Well those initial naysayers will be ten years older so there's that.
But what's your answer? Twenty year olds ripping past you on their ebike? Each to their own.

As for what pros ride, that's largely irrelevant for me. If someone gave me a brand new Enduro and brand new Kenovo SL, then guess what, I'd probably ride both. But if I to cough up $10K of my own money I'll stick to acoustic for a bit longer.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Did you just start a new thread in the mtbr forums to have a discussion about the comment section of an old ebike article posted on pinkbike?


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

Seems like you enjoy having your panties in a wad.


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> Did you just start a new thread in the mtbr forums to have a discussion about the comment section of an old ebike article posted on pinkbike?


Yes.


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

1track-mind said:


> Seems like you enjoy having your panties in a wad.





1track-mind said:


> Seems like you enjoy having your panties in a wad.


 They're Victoria's Secret and well up in there


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

they've been a good sponsor to him and tom cardy. Even made him a custom DJ frame just so he can do what he normally does.


----------

